# Taliban Propaganda Watch - July 2010



## The Bread Guy (1 Jul 2010)

*
News only - please post comments elsewhere.*

*Thanks for your help in making this "news only" system work.*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South/Southwest)
022140UTC Jul 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />Taliban attack claims, excerpted from “Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers  of Idols,” accessed 2 Jul 10 <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/July10/02-07-10.htm"> here</a>

*RC South*​
*Canadian invaders tank blown up in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate at eleven o'clock Friday morning (07/02/2010) with  a remote controlled landmine blew up a Canadian invaders patrolling tank in  Kandahar province, the blast destroyed the tank and killed or wounded all the  terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*Mujahideen blew up a tank of Canadian terrorists with an improvised explosive  device in Kandahar*
<blockquote>According to a report from Kandahar province, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  at ten o'clock Friday morning (07/02/2010) with an improvised explosive device  blew up a patrolling tank of the Canadian invaders. The blast destroyed the  enemy tank, killing and wounding all the terrorists in it. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*2 enemy supplies trucks and a vehicle destroyed and 12 puppets killed and  wounded in five landmine blasts in Kandahar
*
<blockquote>Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate at eight o'clock Friday morning (07/02/2010)  detonated five landmines as enemy logistical convoy was heading towards Herat  city passing through Kandahar province, in the blasts two enemy trucks and one  vehicle was destroyed, 8 puppet security guards were killed and 4 were wounded.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*4 invading terrorists blown up in Kandahar
*
<blockquote>Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate at eight o'clock Friday morning  (07/02/2010)detonated an explosive device when a enemy foot patrol unit was  passing through the area in Kandahar, as a result 4 enemy terrorists were killed  or wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*7 enemy terrorists blown up in Uruzgan
*
<blockquote>Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate at eleven o'clock Friday morning (02/07/2010)  with two landmines targeted a foot patrol unit of the invading forces in Uruzgan  province, resulting in the death of 4 terrorists and wounded 3 others. Reported  by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*Invaders and their puppets headquarters attacked in Zabul*
<blockquote>According to news report from Zabul province, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate  attacked a joint military headquarters of the occupying forces and their puppets  on (02/07/2010). During the attack Mujahideen used light and heavy weapons,  causing damages to the headquarters as flames were seen, number of enemies  killed or wounded could not be confirmed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf  Ahmadi</blockquote>
<hr />

*RC Southwest*​
*Firefight with U.S. terrorists in Helmand*
<blockquote>According to a report from Helmand province, at seven o'clock Friday morning  (02/07/2010) a firefight took place between the Mujahideen and the American  invading terrorists, the fighting started when the enemy came out of its base to  launch an operation against the Mujahideen in the area, as the enemy was making  preparation to launch the attack, Mujahideen launched an attack on the enemy, in  the fighting 3 invading terrorists were killed and 3 were wounded, 1 Mujahid was  martyred and 1 was wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*American invaders attacked in Helmand
*
<blockquote>Throughout the day Mujahideen launched three armed attacks on the American  invaders in Marjah. In the three attacks 6 invading terrorists were killed or  wounded. All three attacks were carried out between 10 am to 11 am Friday  morning (7/2/2010). Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
042035UTC Jul 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />

*RC South*​
*Mujahideen destroyed 5 invaders tanks in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 05:06 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
Friday morning (02-07-2010), Mujahideen attacked a military convoy of the  invaders in Kandahar province. In the attack three enemy tanks were destroyed  with rockets and two were damaged, all the terrorists in them were killed or  wounded.</blockquote>
*Three invaders logistical trucks destroyed in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 04:52 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
On Friday night (02/07/2010), Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed a  logistical convoy of the invaders in Kandahar province. The attack took place  when the enemy convoy was pass through Arghandab district and was on its way to  Uruzgan province. In the ambush Mujahideen destroyed three enemy trucks.</blockquote>
*A tank of the puppet army destroyed 7 terrorists and wounding  Kandahar*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 05:02 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate at seven o'clock Saturday morning (03-07-2010)  with an IED blew up a tank of the puppet army as the enemy convoy was passing  through a area in Kandahar province, the IED destroyed the tank and killed 3  terrorists and wounded 4.</blockquote>
*Rockets were fired into Kandahar airport*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 05:08 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate Friday night (02-07-2010), launched two missiles  at Kandahar airport. According to the report, both rockets landed inside the  airport and smoke could been, but enemy losses could not be confirmed.</blockquote>
*Mujahideen clash with American terrorists in Kandahar
*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 05:03 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
On Friday (02/07/2010), a battle took place between the Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate and the American invading terrorists in Arghandab district of Kandahar  province. The battle started when a patrolling of the enemy was blown up in two  blasts, soon after the fighting started in which many enemy terrorists were  killed and wounded.</blockquote>
*13 invading terrorists killed and wounded in explosion in  Uruzgan*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 05:09 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
According to report from Uruzgan province, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate Friday  (02-07-2010), killed and wounded 13 invading terrorists, as a result of separate  explosions.</blockquote>
*Invaders tank destroyed in Uruzgan*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 04:54 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
According to report from Uruzgan province, Mujahideen Saturday afternoon  (03-07-2010), with an IED destroyed a invaders tank, killing all the terrorists  in it.</blockquote>
*5 American terrorists killed and a tank destroyed in Zabul*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 05:03 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
Saturday morning at eleven o'clock Mujahideen with an IED blew up a tank of the  invaders in Zabul. The tank was blown up when the enemy convoy was passing  through the area, the blast destroyed the tank and killed 5 American terrorists.</blockquote>
*1 invaders and 1 puppet army tank blown up in Zabul *
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 05:06 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate at nine o'clock Friday morning (02-07-2010), with  IED blew up two tanks of the enemy, the two tanks were destroyed with in a  period of fifteen minutes, killing and wounding all the invader and puppet  terrorists in them.</blockquote>
*Puppet army tank blown up with an IED in Zabul*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 04:53 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
According to report from Zabul province, a puppet army patrolling car was  destroyed in Zabul province. The attack attack took place at ten o'clock  Saturday morning (03-07-2010), in the attack the enemy vehicle was destroyed and  7 terrorists were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />

*RC Southwest*​
*Director of puppet national security intelligence in Helmand*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 04:55 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen at nine o'clock Friday morning (02-07-2010), in an arm attack killed  Mehboob Khan who was the director of puppet national security intelligence and  his bodyguard in Helmand province.</blockquote>
*3 British invaders tanks destroyed in Helmand*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 04:50 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen destroyed three British invaders tanks in Helmand. two enemy tanks  were destroyed Friday night as enemy convoy was passing through an area in  Sangin district, and one enemy tank was destroyed Saturday morning at seven  o'clock as the enemy were removing the two tanks which were destroyed the day  before.</blockquote>
*Mujahideen killing and wounding 11 invading terrorists in  Helmand*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 17:40 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
According to report from Helmand province, Mujahideen at seven o'clock Sunday  morning (04-07-2010), detonated an IED on a foot patrol of the invaders near the  enemy headquarters, the blast killed three terrorists and wounded three others.  In a similar operation at about the same time, another IED targeted a foot  patrol of the invaders, in this blast two terrorists were killed and three were  wounded.</blockquote>
*2 invaders tanks destroyed in Helmand*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 05:07 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate Friday afternoon (02-07-2010), in two successive  IED blasts destroyed two invaders tanks in Gerishk of Helmand province, resulted  in the destruction of both the tanks of the enemy, killing and wounding all the  terrorists in them.</blockquote>
*Mujahideen blew up a tank of British invaders in Helmand*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 05:08 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate at seven o'clock Friday morning (02-07-2010), with  an IED destroyed a patrolling tank of the British invaders in Gerishk of Helmand  province, the blast also killed and wounded all the terrorists who were in the  tank.</blockquote>
*IED's killed 8 puppet terrorists including a commander in  Nimroze*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 05:04 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
Saturday afternoon at twelve o'clock 8 puppet army terrorists were killed,  including a commander who was in charge of all the enemy post in the region, the  enemy were blown up when they were trying to remove IED's which were planted by  the Mujahideen in Nimroze province.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
052315UTC Jul 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />

*RC South*​
*Heavy battle in Uruzgan*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 17:38 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
For the pass four days on and off fighting had been taking place between the  Mujahideen and the American invaders in Uruzgan province, Saturday (03-07-2010)  more Mujahideen were deployed to the area to support their brothers who had been  fighting the enemy for the pass four days, as Mujahideen enforcement arrived  heavy fighting broke out, during the fighting as the enemy were dropping  terrorists from their helicopter to support their terrorists on ground the  Mujahideen shot four of them, the four terrorists bodies fell in the river  below, the enemy soon after launched a massive hunt to find the bodies of the  killed terrorists, however they were only able to find two bodies, soon after  the enemy was force to flee from the area, in this two hour battle two Mujahids  were also martyred.</blockquote>
*13 invading terrorists killed and wounded in explosion in  Uruzgan*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 05:09 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
According to report from Uruzgan province, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate Friday  (02-07-2010), killed and wounded 13 invading terrorists, as a result of separate  explosions.</blockquote>
*Puppet army patrolling vehicle blown up in Zabul*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 17:35 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
According to a report from Zabul province, Mujahideen at ten o'clock Saturday  morning (03-07-2010), detonated an IED on a puppet army patrolling vehicle, the  blast destroyed the car, killed and wounded all the terrorists in it.</blockquote>
<hr />

*RC Southwest*​
*Mujahideen killing and wounding 11 invading terrorists in  Helmand*
<blockquote>Sunday, 04 July 2010 17:40 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
According to report from Helmand province, Mujahideen at seven o'clock Sunday  morning (04-07-2010), detonated an IED on a foot patrol of the invaders near the  enemy headquarters, the blast killed three terrorists and wounded three others.  In a similar operation at about the same time, another IED targeted a foot  patrol of the invaders, in this blast two terrorists were killed and three were  wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
070030UTC Jul 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />

*RC South*​
*Blast in Kandahar kills 13 US-NATO invaders*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 July 2010 14:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
At least 13 US-NATO soldiers were killed with several more injured later  yesterday night, June 05, at around when a large number of the invaders entered  an abandoned compound so as to carry out a surprise attack on Mujahideen as they  encountered a huge IED blast in Arghandab district of Kandahar.</blockquote>
*8 invaders suffer losses of life and injuries in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 July 2010 14:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Monday morning, July 05, some 8 NATO invaders including their local translator  were killed or injured in two straight blasts in Pajahwaii district of Kandahar.</blockquote>
*8 puppet army terrorists killed and enemy post destroyed in  Kandahar*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 July 2010 14:44 Zabihullah Mujahid
According to a report from Kandahar province, Mujahideen at 6 am Sunday morning  04-07-2010, attack a puppet army post in Arghandab district of Kandahar  province. In the attack the Mujahideen burn the post building, killed eight  puppet terrorists and booty five Kalashnikov, mortar rockets and a heavy machine  gun. According another report from Kandahar province, a battle took place at 10  am Sunday morning between the Mujahideen and the puppet tribal militias  terrorists, but enemy losses could not be confirmed.</blockquote>
*Blast in Kandahar hit NATO invaders' tank, 7 killed or  wounded*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 July 2010 20:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
According to a report from Helmand province, at around 7:00 pm local time,  Monday evening (July 05), a tank or the US-NATO invaders got struck and  destroyed by a Mujahideen IED blast in the province's Dand district, killing and  wounding as many as 7 terrorists aboard the tank.</blockquote>
*Enemy vehicle destroyed in Helmand* (sic)
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 July 2010 20:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
According to the report from Uruzgan, a logistical vehicle or the enemy was  struck by Mujaideen's IED blast destroying the truck and killing three puppet  soldiers on board on Tuesday (July 06).</blockquote>
<hr />

*RC Southwest*​
*Combined enemy forces suffer heavy losses in Helmand*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 July 2010 21:09 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
As many as 8 invaders and their local puppets were killed in Mujahideen attacks  and bombings in Helmand's Marjah district on Tuesday (July 06), the report said,  adding that one of the enemy truck was, too, destroyed in Mujahideen attack.</blockquote>
*Enemy's military post overrun in Helmand*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 July 2010 20:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
There is a report from the Helmand province that Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate, in an attack on the puppet police post in the provincial capital,  Laskargah city, captured the enemy's post killing two puppets besides capturing  one on Tuesday (July 06).</blockquote>
*Two US invaders' tanks destroyed in Marjah *
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 July 2010 21:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
According to a report from Helmand, two of the US invaders tanks were destroyed  in remote-controlled bombs in Marjah district of Helmand killing or wounding all  the invaders traveling in the tank on Tuesday morning (July 06).</blockquote>
*6 American invaders, 4 puppets killed in Helmand*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 July 2010 21:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
According to a report from Helmand's province, at around 8:00 in the morning,  Tuesday (July 06), a Mujahideen homemade bomb killed or wounded about 6 US  terrorist troops in Nad Ali district of the province, while Mujahideen, in an  ambush attack, killed some four of the cowardly puppets an hour before the  stated incident took place in the same district.</blockquote>
*Pupets' (sic) vehicle blown apart in bombing*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 July 2010 18:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
There is a report from Helmand province that an IED blast in Helmand's Gerishk  district detonated at a Corolla car of the cowardly police of the puppet regime  on Tuesday (July 06), destroying the vehicle and killing or wounding about 5  puppets.</blockquote>
*Mujahideen kill 5 enemy invaders in Helmand*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 July 2010 14:09 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Monday afternoon, July 05, Mujahideen ambushed a group of NATO invader's foot  patrol in Helmand's Gerishk district, killing three terrorists besides wounding  two more.</blockquote>
*British invaders' tank blown up in Lashkar Gah*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 July 2010 14:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Monday morning, July 05, a roadside bomb blast hit one the British terrorist  forces' tanks in Laskargar city, the capital of Helmand destroying the tank and  killing or wounding the invaders, the report sated adding that Mujahideen  clashed the joint NATO and their cowardly puppets elsewhere in Lashkargah city  but the extent of losses is not determined yet.</blockquote>
*British invaders' tank blown up in Lashkar Gah*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 July 2010 14:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Monday, June 05, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate conducted a lager scale  operation on the military campaign of combined invaders and their puppets in  Khash Rowd district of Helmand, according the report the operation lasted 3  hours, causing the enemy deadliest losses but the size of the losses is unknown.</blockquote>
*Police post overrun in Helmand*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 July 2010 14:30 omar
Monday, July 06, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack on the post of  the puppet police near Lashkargah, overran the post and killed two puppet police  besides seizing a sizable amount ammo and arms.</blockquote>
*12 cowardly minions killed as three tanks destroyed in Nimroz*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 06 July 2010 21:11 Zabihullah Mujahid
There is a report from Nimroz province that some 12 enemy puppets were killed,  at 9m local time, on Monday night (July 05) as three of their vehicles were  destroyed in an counter with Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the province's  Dil Aram district.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
072340UTC Jul 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />

*RC South*​
*Blast kills and wounds 5 puppet police terrorists in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 07 July 2010 17:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Five puppet police terrorists were killed in an explosion in Kandahar.  Mujahideen and planted an IED in a motorcycle and parked the motorcycle near  enemy post, at about 10 pm local time, Tuesday, July 6th, as the enemy were  gather in the post the IED was detonated, killing three puppet terrorists and  wounding two.</blockquote>
*Blast in Kandahar kills 3 puppets, wounds one*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 07 July 2010 21:21 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
A roadside bomb planted by Mujahideen killed 3 puppets and wounded another one  in Arghandab district of Kandahar, on Tuesday evening (July 06). The mutilated  parts of the bodies of the puppets were lying scattered across the area till the  morning hours of Wednesday (Today).</blockquote>
*Mujahideen in Zabul kill 4 cowardly minions There is a report  from Zabul*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 07 July 2010 21:22 Zabihullah Mujahid
There is a report from Zabul that in the night hours of Tuesday (July 07), at  around 12:30 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack on  the enemy military post in the province's Shah district, killed four puppets  besides wounding several more. qy</blockquote>
*US invaders tank destroyed in Zabul, 4 terrorist killed*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 07 July 2010 21:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
There is a report from Zabul province that some four American terrorists were  killed yesterday night (July 06) as their tank got struck by an IED blast in the  provincial capital of Zabul, Locals say the tank existed at the site of  explosion till the morning hours of Wednesday.</blockquote>
<hr />

*RC Southwest*​
*3 terrorist killed and 2 wounded in Helmand*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 07 July 2010 16:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
A battle took place between the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate and invading  and puppet terrorists in Marjah district of Helmand province at around 10:00 in  the morning, Tuesday (July 06), during which three terrorists were killed and  two were wounded.</blockquote>
*puppets' post attacked in Helmand*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 07 July 2010 21:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate Tuesday night ( July 06) attacked the military  post of the cowardly soldiers of the minion regime, killing two puppets in  addition to hurting 4 more in Helmand's, the report said, adding that one  Mujahid, too, sustained injuries during the fighting.</blockquote>
*IED blast in Helmand hits enemy vehicles, 7 puppets killed*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 07 July 2010 21:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
At least puppets of ANA traveling were killed were killed Wednesday morning  (July 07) when there ranger vehicle hit a Mujahideen homemade bomb in Gerishk  district of Helmand. According to the report, the vehicle was destroyed, killing  all the puppets on board including their commander.</blockquote>
*British invaders tank blown up in Helmand*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 07 July 2010 21:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
British invaders tank blown up in Helmand Wednesday morning, July 07, a roadside  bomb blast hit and destroyed one of the British invading forces' tanks in the  province's Sangin district, killing or wounding all the terrorist Britons  traveling in the tank.</blockquote>
*British 4 military bases attacked near Lashkar Gah*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 07 July 2010 21:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in nearly-simultaneously attacks on four  military bases of the British invading forces near Lashkar Gah city, the capital  of Helmand, caused the enemy deadliest losses; however, it is not determined how  many terrorists were killed or injured.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
090005UTC Jul 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />

*RC South*​
*Kandahar bombings cause invaders deadly losses*
<blockquote>Thursday, 08 July 2010 18:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Several US-NATO soldiers were killed or wounded on Wednesday (July 07) in  bombing followed by a Mujaideen attack in Dand district of Kandahar. According  to the report, soon after the two separate incidents, the enemy helicopter was  called in, likely to have evacuated the dead and the wounded.</blockquote>
*US invaders' helicopter shot down in Zabul*
<blockquote>Friday, 09 July 2010 01:35 Zabihullah Mujahid
Thursday, July 08, at approximately 5:00 pm local time, Mujahdeen of the Islamic  Emirate shot down a US terrorist forces' helicopter while flying low over an  area near Kalat city, the capital of the Zabul province, leaving the helicopter  on fire which fell down in the area, shortly after it was struck. According the  to the report from the province, all the US cowardly soldiers and the crew  members aboard the helicopter were killed, while the area was cordoned off by  the enemy forces preventing the by-standers to get close enough to catch a close  sight of the crash scene.</blockquote>
*13 NATO invaders killed in Uruzgan*
<blockquote>Thursday, 08 July 2010 18:58 Zabihullah Mujahid
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, on Wednesday evening (July 07), got 13 NATO  invaders killed or wounded using an IED blast in Tarin Kot city, the capital of  Uruzgan.</blockquote>
<hr />

*Other*​
*The US has to get out of Afghanistan; why not today? (*<a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/34084152/Taliban-Us-Leave-Now-Voj-Eng-090001utc-Jul-10">PDF  at non-terrorist site</a>)
Thursday, 08 July 2010 07:32 -
<blockquote>America and its allies have bogged in Afghanistan. Neither the war machinery nor  their advanced technology can save them from the lethal end. Similarly, the  so-called claims of peace and fake Jirgas are also not going to work. The  efforts to remove the names from the United Nation’s blacklist are not creating  soft corner in the hearts of Afghan Emirate’s leadership for the Americans.

Likewise, the change of faces in the American Military Command will not create a  ray of hope for the Americans. In short the invading United States of America  will suffer the most catastrophic military setback in its history.

The surprise attacks on Ningarhar Airport and huge military base in Kandahar by  the Mujahideen in which dozens of invading soldiers and the puppet elements were  killed besides destroying American helicopters and spy planes prove that the new  appointments by Obama are insignificant. Despite the appointments of new faces,  the sensitive bases and military barracks have become easy targets for the  Mujahideen. The surrender of important American military bases has become no  different from the retaking of common check posts by Mujahideen without any  resistance by the enemies.

President Obama and his military advisers should realize the fact that they  cannot stay in Afghanistan anymore. The morale of their soldiers is on the  lowest; their generals are revealing the facts in order to avoid embarrassment  in the future. They are declaring the Afghan war as illegitimate and a  disappointment. Some of the generals have resigned while others are making  excuses for going out of the war. The American political administration has  nothing to say except that War should be ended at the earliest. If the war  prolonged, no one will be able to save the United States from disintegration.  Billions of dollars of expenses and millions dollars of current approvals can  also not warranty the American invaders to escape from the historical defeat. No  one can guarantee the survival of America unless and until the American rulers  take the rational decision of ending the war, getting out of Afghanistan, shut  their bases and respect the sovereignty, independence and Islamic outlook of  Afghanistan. There are no chances of their success. This is why the analysts  agreed that Afghan war resembles the Vietnam War. They say that the United  States is facing the same situation of Vietnam War where the Majority American  masses had opposed the war and took to the streets.

Today not only the American masses but the people from all around the world are  staging protests against the American War in Afghanistan. The Afghan Masses are  fighting along with the Mujahideen with the same spirit of Vietnamese masses who  had fought alongside their freedom fighters against The US.

According to a recent survey, 85 percent of the Afghan masses support their  Mujahideen brothers. The American invading soldiers had to undergo mental  healing due to attacks on them during the protracted Vietnam War. Similarly, the  depressed American military officers and soldiers are becoming mental patients  in Afghanistan due to attacks by Mujahideen. The US had to bear economic loss  during the Vietnam War, whereas their economic backbone has broken due to the  Afghan war.

Now it is up to the American rulers to analyze the situation in the light of  these facts. It is rational to do something earlier than what has to be  inevitably done later with contriteness and regret . The work is to get out of  Afghanistan and respect the national independence of Afghan masses.

<em>Last Updated ( Thursday, 08 July 2010 22:11 )</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
100050UTC Jul 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />

*RC South*​
*Mujahideen kill 3 puppet in Kandahar, destroy 3 vehicles*
<blockquote>Friday, 09 July 2010 23:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
According to a report from Kandahar, Mujahideen on July 08, at about 11:am local  time, attacked a logistical convoy of the invaders in Zhari district, Kandahar,  in which two of the enemy's logistical and one military vehicles were hit by  Mujahideen rockets, killing some three puppet security guards escorting the  convoy.</blockquote>
*Two puppets killed as enemy vehicle blown up in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Friday, 09 July 2010 23:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Some two puppet soldiers were killed and three were injured yesterday (July 08),  at about 5:00 pm local time, when the enemy's foot patrol came under Mujahideen  attack in Maroof district.</blockquote>
*Coalition invaders' tank eliminated in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Friday, 09 July 2010 20:07 Zabihullah Mujahid
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, yesterday night (July 09) at about 21:00 am  local time, had a one of the invaders tanks destroyed with an IED in Dandu,  Kandahar, killing or wounding all the enemies on board.</blockquote>
*Mujahideen clash US invaders in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Friday, 09 July 2010 23:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen clash US invaders in Kandahar At least three American terrorists were  killed with four other wounded on Friday morning (July 09) at approximately 9:00  am a clash with Mujahideen in Shah Wali Kot, Kandahar the report said, adding  that one of the Mujaideen was martyred with another wounded.</blockquote>
*Blast in Kandahar kills 3 invaders*
<blockquote>Friday, 09 July 2010 20:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
According to report form Kandahar province, Thursday, July 08, about 4:00 pm  local time, some three invading cowardly soldiers were killed when their  three-wheeled motorcycle got and hit and smashed into pieces in Boldack,  Kandahar.</blockquote>
*16 puppets killed or wounded in Zabul*
<blockquote>Friday, 09 July 2010 23:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Friday morning, July 09, at around 10:00 am local time, at least 8 puppets were  killed with several others injured when a Mujahideen homemade bomb detonated at  a group foot soldiers in Shah Jui district of Zabul, whereas one hour after the  very incident happened, another IED exploded to their tank destroying the tank  and killing or wounding about 6 more puppet soldiers.</blockquote>
*14 invaders killed, 3 enemy tanks destroyed in zabul*
<blockquote>Friday, 09 July 2010 23:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
About 14 Nato invaders were killed Friday morning (July 09) when three of the  enemy tanks hit and eliminated in three separate bombings Shinki district of  Zabul. According to the report from the area, the enemy helicopter was called in  to airlift the dead from the area.</blockquote>
<hr />

*RC Southwest*​
*Three American tanks destroyed in Marjah
*
<blockquote>Friday, 09 July 2010 19:53 Zabihullah Mujahid
According to a report from Helmand province, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate  on Thursday, July 08, got three of the US invaders' tanks destroyed using IEDs  in Marjah, Helmand. In another news from Helmand, Mujaideen, on Thursday, at  about 11:00 am clashed the invaders the neighboring Nad Ali district, but the  extent of the losses is still unknown Also Thursday, at about 5:00 pm,  Mujahideen, in an attack on the foot patrol of the invaders, killed or wounded  four terrorists elsewhere in Marjah.</blockquote>
*Two British tanks destroyed in Helmand*
<blockquote>Friday, 09 July 2010 23:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Two of the British invaders tanks were destroyed in separate bombings in  Helmand's Sangin district yesterday (July 08) between 6: 00 to 7:30pm local  time. Also Thursday, at about 9:00 pm at night, Mujahideen attacked two of the  enemy military posts without knowing the size of the losses.</blockquote>
*Invaders tank blown up in Helmand*
<blockquote>Friday, 09 July 2010 23:45 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Invaders tank blown up in Helmand Friday morning, July 09, at about 8:00 am,  Mujaideen of the Islamic Emirate had on of the invaders' tank blown apart by IED  blast in Helmand's Gerishk district, leaving the tank ablaze and killing the  invaders in the tank.</blockquote>
*Five British invaders killed or wounded in Helmand*
<blockquote>Friday, 09 July 2010 19:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Five British invaders killed or wounded in Helmand At least 3 terrorist Britons  were killed with another injured on Thursday, July 08, at approximately 7:00 an  local time, when their foot soldiers hit Mujahideen IED in Helmand's Sangin  district.</blockquote>
*Mujahahideen kill two US invaders in Marjah*
<blockquote>Friday, 09 July 2010 23:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Friday morning, July 09, at about 10:00 am local time, Mujahideen clashed the US  invaders in Marjah, killing two American invaders instantly and wounding another  one.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
112220UTC Jul 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />

*RC South*​
*Kandahar airbase comes under yet again*
<blockquote>Saturday, 10 July 2010 22:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujaideen of the Islamic Emirate amid operation al-Fath attacked the Kandahar  airbase yesterday evening (July 09) at about 8:00 pm local time. According to  the report, two missiles landed inside the airbase, whereas it is unclear how  many were killed or injured in the attack.</blockquote>
*Us invaders spy killed in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Saturday, 10 July 2010 20:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Saturday morning (July 10), Dawar Khan, a local of Shah Wali Kowt district of  Kandahar was sentenced to death in public in Shah Wali Kot district of Kandahar,  in accordance with decision of Islamic Sharia court. According to the details,  the convict who had been previously arrested on the charge espionage and got  released on the guarantee of the elders and treble leaders a couple days ago,  was caught again and brought to justice under the Code of Conduct of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan and after the evidence was given against the him by the  witnesses which proved him guilty of espionage, the convict was sentenced to  death today.</blockquote>
*Blasts hit two US invaders tanks in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Sunday, 11 July 2010 22:24 Qari Yousuf Aghmadi
Two of the US invaders tanks were struck and destroyed by Mujahideen homemade  bombings in Argahdab, Kandahar yesterday night (July 11) at about 1:00 am.</blockquote>
*US tank destroyed in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Saturday, 10 July 2010 22:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, on Friday (July 09), at 11:00 am local time,  got one of the American invaders tank destroyed with an IED in Boldak, Kandahar  killing or wounding the American terrorist in the tank.</blockquote>
*6 US invaders killed or wounded in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Saturday, 10 July 2010 19:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
According to a report from Kandahar province, Friday morning, July 09, at about  10 am local time, Mujahideen or the Islamic Emirate had four American terrorists  killed and wounded two using an IED blast in Dand district of Kandahar.</blockquote>
*Blast kills four American invaders, wounds two in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Saturday, 10 July 2010 22:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
A roadside bomb planted by Mujaideen exploded to a group of the US invading foot  soldiers Saturday (July 10) at about 10: local time, killing four terrorists as  well as wounding two.</blockquote>
*Puppet intelligence official captured in Zabul*
<blockquote>Saturday, 10 July 2010 22:32 Zabihullah Mujahid
Roohullah, one of the high-ranking officials was captured along with two of his  bodyguards after a little resistance in Zabl's provincial capital, Kalat city.</blockquote>
*Zabul battle, 17 invaders and puppets killed with dozens  wounded*
<blockquote>Saturday, 10 July 2010 16:42 Zabihullah Mujahid
The frenzy attack on the combined invaders and their puppet base in Zabul's Shah  Jui started Saturday morning, July 10, at approximately 7:00 am, and ended after  one hour of intense fighting. According to the details, two brave  martyrdom-seeking Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, equipped with heavy and  small arms and explosive-filled vests, attacked one of the important base of the  NATO invaders and their cowardly minions, killing some 17 invaders and their  puppets with wounding several more. Witnesses say they saw the flames rising  from the base and the helicopter arriving the site and heard the sound of two  massive explosions.</blockquote>
*NATO invaders' 3 tanks destroyed in Zabul*
<blockquote>Saturday, 10 July 2010 22:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Three of the enemy invaders' tanks were destroyed, in separate bomb attacks in  the on Saturday morning (July 10) in Nowbahar district of Zabul, but it is not  determined how many were killed or injured.</blockquote>
*5 US invaders, 3 puppets killed in Zabul*
<blockquote>Sunday, 11 July 2010 22:24 Qari Yousuf Aghmadi
Mujaideen of the Islamic Emirate, Saturday (July 10) at approximately 11:00 am,  had 5 American and 3 of their puppets who were on a combined patrol killed using  IED blast in Dia Chopan district of Zabul.</blockquote>
<hr />

*RC Southwest*​
*4 invading Britons killed in Helmand*
<blockquote>Saturday, 10 July 2010 22:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
According to a report from Helmand, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, Saturday  morning (July 10), at approximately 10:00 am local time, had two British  cowardly soldiers killed and another two wounded with two straight IED blasts  detonated at the foot soldiers of the British invaders wanting to carry out  ground operation in Sangin, Helmand. The report added the invaders after  suffering deadly losses retreated from the area.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
130055UTC Jul 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />

*RC South*​
*Blast in Uruzgan kills four Australians*
<blockquote>Monday, 12 July 2010 19:09 Zabihullah Mujahid
A roadside bomb planted by Mujahideen killed some four Australian invaders  yesterday (July 11) as it exploded to a gourp of invaders in Tarin Kot city, the  capital of Uruzgan.</blockquote>
*Landmine in Zabul kills 7 puppets elements*
<blockquote>Monday, 12 July 2010 22:42 Zabihullah Mujahid
At least cowardly minions were killed Sunday (July 11) as their military vehicle  got hit by a roadside bomb in Shah Jui district of Zabul.</blockquote>
*US tank blown up in Zabul *<em>(shared as it appears on  Voice of Jihad)</em>
<blockquote>Monday, 12 July 2010 22:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate yesterday (July 12), at about 7:00 pm, had one  of the US invaders’ tanks destroyed using IED in Shah Jui district of Zabul,  killing all American cowards traveling by Mujahideen homemade bomb attack in  Shorawak district of Kandahar.</blockquote>
<hr />

*RC Southwest*​
*Five American invaders take losses of life and injury in  Marjah*
<blockquote>Monday, 12 July 2010 22:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujaideen of the Islamic Emirate Sunday (July 11) killed three US invaders and  wounded two more in a gunfight in Marjah, Helmand.</blockquote>
*3 American invaders killed, 3 inured in clash with Mujahideen*
<blockquote>Monday, 12 July 2010 19:06 Qari Yousuf Aghmadi
At least 3 American invaders were killed with another three injured yesterday  (July 11) in a clash with Mujahideen took place in Yahk Chal district of Helmand,  the report said, adding the fighting lasted an hour in which a Mujahid took  injuries.</blockquote>
*3 American invaders killed, 3 inured in clash with Mujahideen *<em>(same content as above, copied as it appears on Voice of Jihad)</em>
<blockquote>Monday, 12 July 2010 19:08 Zabihullah Mujahid
At least 3 American invaders were killed with another three injured yesterday  (July 11) in a clash with Mujahideen took place in Yahk Chal district of Helmand,  the report said, adding the fighting lasted an hour in which a Mujahid took  injuries.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
140045UTC Jul 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />

*RC South*​
*Canadian invaders sustain severe losses in Kandahar* (<a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/34295784/Canadian-invaders-sustain-severe-losses-in-Kandahar-VOJ-English">PDF  at non-terrorist site</a>)


> *Tuesday, 13 July 2010 21:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, July 13 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate on Monday (July 12)  attacked a military base of the Canadian terrorist forces in Arghandab district  of Kandahar, causing the enemy deadly losses; nevertheless, the area have been  heavily bombed by the enemy but no Mujahideen have been harmed in the air  strikes.*



*Agent of NDS, spy agency killed in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 13 July 2010 22:27 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July, 13 – Hayatullah, an employee of the NDS (National Directorate of  Security), a US-NATO local spy agency got killed Tuesday (July 13) in a  guerrilla attack while he was walking in Kandahar city, the capital of the  province of the same name.</blockquote>
*7 invaders and puppets killed in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 13 July 2010 21:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July 13 – At least 7 NATO invaders and their puppets were killed and  three more wound with three of their tanks and vehicles destroyed in Mujahideen  homemade bombings Sunday (July 11) in Zhari district of Kandahar.</blockquote>
*Blast in Kandahar hits British tank*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 13 July 2010 20:43 Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July 13 - Mujahideen of the Emirate, Monday, July 12, at approximately  2:00 pm local time, had one of the British tanks destroyed using an IED in  Maiwand district of Kandahar.</blockquote>
*US invaders’ tank blown up in Zabul*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 13 July 2010 20:39 Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, July 13 – There is a report from Zabul province that Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate on Monday (July 12) got one of the US terrorist troops’ tanks  destroyed killing all the cowards on board in the province’s Shah Jui province.</blockquote>
<hr />

*RC Southwest*​
*Soldier kills 8 American terrorists, wounds 4 in Helmand*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 13 July 2010 22:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July 13 – There is a report from Helmand province that a soldiers of  puppet ANA while on guard duty yesterday night shot and killed 8 American  invaders with wounding 4 more who were sleeping and shortly after the incident,  set fire to the US invaders’ base. The brave soldiers who joined the rank of  Mujahideen was greatly appreciated by Mujahideen and was taken to a secure  place.</blockquote>
*6 US invaders killed or wounded in Helmand*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 13 July 2010 22:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July 13 - At least four American who were on mine clearance mission  were killed and two injured as it exploded to them near Lashkargah city, the  capital of Helmand province on Tuesday (July13) at about 4: 00 pm local time.</blockquote>
*4 American killed, 3 injured in clashes with Mujahideen in  Helmand*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 13 July 2010 22:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July, 13 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate Tuesday (July 13) killed  some four American terrorist soldiers besides wounding another 3 in two separate  clashes in Helmand’s Musa Kala district.</blockquote>
*Mujahideen clash US terrorist troops in Helmand*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 13 July 2010 20:45 Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July 13 - At lest four American invaders were killed besides three  others injured in a clash with Mujahideen in the province’s Gerish district  where the enemy were on an ground operation against Mujahideen. The report added  the enemy fled the area after a 30-minute long resistance, leaving some of their  arms ammo behind.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
150055UTC Jul 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />

*RC South*​
*43 US-NATO and their puppets killed in martyrdom operation*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 14 July 2010 18:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July 14 – There is a report from Kandahar province that Mujahideen  during the newly-launched operation al-Fath killed as many as 43 US-NATO and  their local minions in a heroic battle in Kandahar city yesterday night (July  13). According to the details, five brave Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate  equipped with heavy and small arms and explosive vests got into the headquarter  of puppet elements in Kandahar city on Wednesday night, at about 9: 00 pm local  time, and one of the heroic youths conducted a martyr bomb attack at the gate,  having enter the enemy headquarter, the four Islam-loving youths of the group of  five martyrdom-seeking Mujahideen opened fire on the combined US-NATO and  elements of puppet ANA. As a result, after half an hour of the strong resistance  the martyr youths succeeded in killing 43 local and foreign terrorists and  wounding scores more besides damaging a number of their vehicles; however one of  the Mujahids got martyred during the fighting, while the three others managed to  leave unhurt.</blockquote>
*IED explosion in Kandahar kills four puppets, wounds three*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 14 July 2010 19:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July 14 - About 4 cowardly soldiers of puppet ANA were killed with  three more injured Wednesday morning, at around 9:00 am local time as their  vehicle got hit and eliminated by Mujahideen homemade bomb attack in Kandahar  city, the capital of the province of the same name.</blockquote>
<hr />

*RC Southwest*​
*3 enemy vehicles destroyed in Helmand*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 14 July 2010 19:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July 14 – Wednesday, July 14, at about 7:00 am local time, Mujahideen  of the Islamic Emirate had three of the American invaders and their local  puppets’ vehicles destroyed in IED attacks in the province’s Musa Kala district.</blockquote>
*Mujahideen kill two terrorist Britons, wound two*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 14 July 2010 19:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July 14 – According to areport from Helmand province, Tuesday (July 13)  at about 6:00 local time, Mujahideen killed two British invaders and wounded  another two in a face-to-face fighting in Sangin district of this province.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
181115UTC Jul 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />RC South and RC Southwest attack claims, excerpted from <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/July10/16-07-10.htm"> "Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the  kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols,"</a> 16 Jul 10 (full list of  claims at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/34487856/Taliban-Reports-Theunjustmedia-com-181100utc-Jul-10"> here</a>).

<hr />
*RC South*​


> *Canadian invaders’ tank blown up in Kandahar*  (<a href="http://alemarah.biz/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=600:canadian-invaders-tank-blown-up-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2">VOJ  English version</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/34488004/Canadian-invaders%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%E2%84%A2-tank-blown-up-in-Kandahar-VOJ-Eng"> alternate at non-terrorist site</a>)
> *Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, Thursday (July 15) at about 5:00 pm, got one  of the Canadian invaders tanks destroyed in IED attack in the province’s Shah  Wali Kot district. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi*
> 
> *Mujahideen missiles strike Kandahar airfield
> ...


<hr />

*RC Southwest*​


> *17 American cowardly terrorists killed or wounded in Marjah*
> As many as 5 American invaders got killed and injured yesterday (July 15) in a  confrontation with the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in Marjah Helmand, the  report said, adding at least 9 US invading terrorists were killed or wounded in  an IED blast followed by Mujahideen attack shortly after the above incident  elsewhere in Marjah. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> *9 puppets killed as 5 enemy vehicles destroyed in Mujahideen attack
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
182255UTC Jul 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />

*RC South*​
*4 puppets killed in Kandahar, 3 injured*
<blockquote>Sunday, 18 July 2010 18:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHR, July 18 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in Zhari district of  Kandahar, had 4 puppets elements killed and another 3 injured using an IED which  destroyed the enemy vehicle on Sunday (July 18) at about 3:00 pm.</blockquote>
*Mujahideen kill 9 puppets in Uruzgan*
<blockquote>Sunday, 18 July 2010 18:45 Zabihullah Mujahid
URUZGAN, July 18 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in ambush attack in the  province’s Khas Uruzgan district, killed about 9 puppets and wounded two more  Sunday ( July 18) at around 11: am local time.</blockquote>
*10 killed as two enemy vehicles destroyed in Zabul*
<blockquote>Saturday, 17 July 2010 18:35 Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, July 16 - More than 10 puppets killed with two of their vehicles  destroyed in Mujahideen attack yesterday night(July 17) at about 12:00 pm local  time.</blockquote>
*Blast in Zabul kills 7 enemy minions*
<blockquote>Sunday, 18 July 2010 15:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, July 18 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, Sunday morning (July 18) at  approximately 10:00 am, got one of the enemy’s vehicles smashed into pieces  using IED, killing 7 puppets in Kalat city, the capital of Zabul.</blockquote>
<hr />

*RC Southwest*​
*16 killed, scores wounded in Helmand as 28 enemy posts  attacked*
<blockquote>Saturday, 17 July 2010 20:27 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July 17 - More than 16 puppet elements were killed and several more  wounded yesterday night (16) at around 9:00 pm, as Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate launched a nearly-simultaneous attack on 28 military posts of the  cowardly soldiers of the puppet ANA in Gerishk district of Helmand.  In another news from Helmand, on Saturday morning (July 17) Mujahideen attacked  coalition invaders. foot patrol elsewhere in Gerishk district, killing and  wounding 4 soldiers.</blockquote>
*9 puppets killed as 5 enemy vehicles destroyed in Mujahideen  attack*
<blockquote>Saturday, 17 July 2010 14:25 Zabihullah Mujahid
HELMAND, July 16 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an ambush attack in  Helmand’s Nad Ali district, destroyed 5 logistical vehicles killing about 9  puppet elements escorting the convoy yesterday (July 16) at about 12:00 pm.</blockquote>
*6 British killed in gunfight with Mujahideen*
<blockquote>Sunday, 18 July 2010 20:30 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July 18 – Sunday morning , July 18, at about 11, Mujahideen in a  four-hour long fighting with the invaders in Helmad’s Sangin district, killed or  wounded 6 Briton terrorists, while two of the Mujahideen, too, sustained  injuries during the fighting.</blockquote>
*4 NATO invaders killed in clash with Mujahideen*
<blockquote>Sunday, 18 July 2010 18:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July 18 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, Sunday (July 18) clashed  with US invaders’ foot patrol in the province’s Gerishk district, in which four  American cowardly soldiers were killed and several others injured.</blockquote>
*4 American invaders killed in Marjah*
<blockquote>Sunday, 18 July 2010 18:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July 18 – Mujahideen, in an attack on US invaders’ foot soldiers in  Marjah, killed four terrorists and wounded two more on Sunday (July 18) at about  2:30 pm local time.</blockquote>
*4 American killed Helmand*
<blockquote>Sunday, 18 July 2010 18:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July 18 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate Sunday (July 18) at around  11:00 am, had 3 American terrorists killed and injured another one with IED  blast in Nawa district of Helmand.</blockquote>
*3 American invaders killed, two wounded in clash with  Mujahideen in Marjah*
<blockquote>Sunday, 18 July 2010 15:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in an encounter with the US  invaders in Marjah, Helmand, killed 3 American cowards and wounded another two  on Sunday (July 18) at about 10:00 am local time.</blockquote>
*Mujahideen fight US invaders in Lashkar Gah*
<blockquote>Sunday, 18 July 2010 18:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July 18 – Sunday, July 18., at approximately 4:00 pm, heavy fighting  broke out between Mujahideen and the US terrorist forces near Lashkar Gah city  the capital of Helmand, the report said, adding that the fighting was going on …</blockquote>
*British invaders tank blown up in Helmand*
<blockquote>Sunday, 18 July 2010 18:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July 18 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate on Sunday, July 18, at  around 3:00 pm, got one the enemy’s tanks blown apart with an IED, killing all  those inside the tank in the province’s Sangin district.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
200005UTC Jul 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />

*RC South*​
*Blast in Kandahar kills 8 puppets including commander*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 July 2010 15:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July 19 – On earlier Monday (July 19) Abduraziq along with 7 cowardly  soldiers of Special Forces were killed when a Mujahideen homemade bomb explosion  tore through their vehicle in Kandahar’s Khakrez district.</blockquote>
*3 puppets killed, 2 vehicles destroyed in Mujahideen attack*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 July 2010 10:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July 19 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack in  Kandahar’s Arghandab district, killed four puppet elements as well as destroying  two of the enemy vehicles on Monday (July 19) at about 11:00 am local time.</blockquote>
*Heavy fighting breaks out in Kandahar
*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 July 2010 20:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July 19 – Monday, at about 11: 00 am, Mujahideen attacked US invaders  wanting to carry out ground operation in Shah Wali Kot district, as a result,  the US invaders, after some resistance, were repelled.</blockquote>
*Kandahar’s Arghandab district comes under attack
*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 July 2010 10:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July 19 - According to a report from Kandahar province, Mujahideen  yesterday (July 18) at around 6:00 pm local time, attacked the district center  of Arghandab with heavy and small arms, causing the enemy deadly losses. Also  Sunday, Mujahideen elsewhere in this district attacked NATO military bases but  it is not clear how many were killed or injured.</blockquote>
*4 enemy oil trucks torched in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 July 2010 08:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July 19 – More than four puppet elements were killed with four of the  oil tankers burned down in the province’s Zhari district as Mujahideen attacked  the enemy’s logistical convoy yesterday (July 18) at about 4:00 pm. The report  adds one of the puppets’ ranger vehicles got, too, rocketed during the attack.</blockquote>
*NDS (KHAD) agent killed in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 July 2010 10:52 Zabihullah Mujahid
KANDHAR, July 19 – Janan, an agent of NDS (National Directorate of Security) or  formerly called (KHDA) got killed in a guerilla attack in Kandahar city  yesterday night (July 18) at about 9:00 pm.</blockquote>
*Officer 7 puppets killed in Zabul*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 July 2010 15:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, July 19 – At least 7 puppet elements including their commander were  killed Monday (July 19) at about 3:00 pm, as a roadside bomb hit and destroyed  their vehicle in the province’s Shamlzu district.</blockquote>
*Four puppet elements killed in Zabul*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 July 2010 15:05 Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, July 19 – At least four puppets were killed and several others were  injured in a Mujahideen attack in Mizani district of Zabul on Monday (July 19)  at about 11:00 am local time.</blockquote>
<hr />

*RC Southwest*​
*Blasts in Helmand kill 9 US invaders, destroy two tanks*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 July 2010 08:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July 19 – Some 9 US invaders were killed yesterday night (July 18) at  about 9:00 pm, when Mujahideen IEDs tore through the convoy of the enemy in Nad  Ali district of Helmand, destroying two of their tanks.</blockquote>
*9 killed as two British tanks destroyed in Helmand*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 July 2010 08:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July 19 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate Sunday night (July 18) at  approximately 8:00 pm, got two of the British invaders’ tanks set off using IED  in Helmand’s Sangin district and killing the terrorists traveling in the tanks.</blockquote>
*Four British invaders killed, vehicle destroyed in Helmand*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 July 2010 20:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July 19 - Mujahideen in Helmand’s Sangin district had one of the  British invading force’s tanks blown up and killed or wounded four Britons using  an IED on Monday (July 19) at about 6: 00 pm.</blockquote>
*Four US invaders killed, tank destroyed in Helmand*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 July 2010 15:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July 19 - A roadside bomb planted by Mujahideen hit one if the enemy  tanks in Helmand’s Musa Kala district, killing or wounding all the terrorists in  the tank on Sunday evening (July 19) at about 8:00 pm. In another report from  Helmand province, Mujahideen yesterday night (July 18) attacked the US foot  patrol elsewhere in this district, killing and wounding four American invaders.</blockquote>
*4 American invaders killed in clash with Mujahideen*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 July 2010 15:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July 19 – Mujahideen, in an encounter with the US invades in Marjah,  killed and wounded four American terrorists on Monday (July 19) at about 3:00  pm.</blockquote>
*Coalition invaders’ tank blown up in Marjah
*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 July 2010 15:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, July 19 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, Monday (July 19) at about  1:00 pm, got one of the enemy coalitions tanks blown up in Marjah, Helmand,  killing all the invaders in the tank.</blockquote>
*US invaders’ airbase struck by missiles in Nimroz*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 July 2010 20:38 Zabihullah Mujahid
NIMROZ, July 19 – Dil Aram airbase came under heavy and small arms attack by  Mujahideen of on Monday (July 19); however, the extent of the losses inflicted  on the enemy is not clear so far.</blockquote>
*Puppets’ post attacked in Nimroz*
<blockquote>Monday, 19 July 2010 15:05 Zabihullah Mujahid
NIMROZ, July 19 - Mujahideen attacked cowardly police of puppet ANP in Khash  Rowd district of Nimroz yesterday night (July 18) at about 11:00 pm, but it is  not clear how many were killed or injured during the attack.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
220200UTC Jul 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />*<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Statements/July10/Statement%20of%20the%20Islamic%20Emirate%20of%20Afghanistan%20concerning%20Kabul%20conference.htm"> Statement of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan concerning Kabul conference</a>* (<a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/34675350/Statement-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-concerning-Kabul-conference">Statement  at non-terrorist site</a>)

<blockquote>Sha'ban 08, 1431 A.H, Wednesday, July 21, 2010

In the Name of Allah, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful.

American and its allies with the representatives from a number of other  courtiers have gathered apparently to launch Kabul conference, the latest in  succession of futile efforts, the ones ended into a failure as in the past, in  order to hand over the military and administrative control of the country to the  coming surrogate administration and review and monitor the past assistance  evaluation.

Despite the fact that the US forces have deployed 1200 troops into the area to  maintain a one-day security measure, while Kabul has been kept under constant  observation by both aerial and ground forces for the past few days, barring the  people from entering and leaving Kabul, Mujahideen targeted Kabul international  airport which turned the moments of peace and safety of the US invaders into  disaster and chaos and made the participants of the conference scared to death,  has proved a categorical manifestation of Mujahideen’s military upper hand .

The International Community, which is to launch Kabul conference in a couple of  days under the name of handover of the economic and administrative control to  the stooge regime, has announced that 4.2 billion worth of drugs and other stuff  have been smuggled out of the country via air over the last three years.

On the other hand, country’s security measure from military aspect, apart from  financial corruption and malpractice, is so unreliable and unstable that the  head of the country, in spite of the existence of 150000 occupation troops in  the country, is unable to travel by land, he is to fly from one place to another  into Kabul city, even for shorter distances such as Intercontinental Hotel in  the heart of Kabul city.

With all the shortcomings and inabilities, the Kabul puppet and humiliated  regime, by the order of America, is to be imposed on the Afghan masses, while  the International Community, by its own admission, has declared the handover of  the economic control to the failed, corrupt and disgraceful regime.

Kabul so-called and futile conference has proved that the America has lost the  initiatives and is unable to resolve Afghanistan issue, whatever actions are  taken in this regard have already been doomed to a failure.

As a matter of fact, the strategy being worked out by America and the actions  taken by it are only to prolong war in Afghanistan and ensure the stay of the  foreign invaders in Afghanistan; which is what the Afghan Islam-loving masses  will never compromise on and will continue to much strongly resist against.

It is evident from the vague and terrible agenda of the conference in a sense  that the America and the International Community intend to pull out of  Afghanistan and pass the back, pinning all the coming destructions, humiliation  and defeat on Kabul puppet regime.

How can a five-hour long stressful conference in Kabul whose some of the foreign  participants, under the death threat, disembarked in Kazakhstan, while the  others took refuge in Bagram airbase who were flown back into Kabul city, come  up with succinct and rational solution to the financial, economical,  administrative and security problems; which have not been resolved by the US  invaders over the past 10 years

In fact, by making such futile efforts as holding Kabul conference, America  wants to distract the global attention from its shameful defeat in Afghanistan,  not to put an end to the agony and tragedy of the people in Afghanistan.

Thus, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, as it has always done, regards the US  invaders and their allies the only and main cause of the distraction, chaos,  disorder and misfortune in Afghanistan; and considers the key solution to all  this the unconditional and immediate withdrawal of all the occupation forces  from Afghanistan.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan is aware of the decisions made in the Kabul  conference and the America’s prolongation of the war and its chaotic strategy,  therefore call on the world not to support and rubberstamp its plans and  decisions blindly but offer logical solution to help resolve the issue which may  be satisfactory for both Afghan masses and the foreigners.

The Islamic Emirate will, by the virtue of Allah’s bounty and his help and in  close collaboration with honor-loving Afghans, strive for the setup of the  independent Islamic system; nevertheless, any honest and selfless service  offered in this respect may be welcomed.

<em>The Islamic Emirate Of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
230030UTC Jul 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />RC South and RC Southwest attack claims, excerpted from  <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/July10/22-07-10.htm">"Mujahideen  of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the  kafirs,  munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols,"</a> 22 Jul 10 (full list of  claims at  non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/34742611/Mujahideen-of-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-military-operations-against-the-kafirs-munafiqs-and-the-worshippers-of-Idols">here</a>)

<hr />

*RC South*​


> *11 killed as two enemy vehicles destroyed in Kandahar*
> Two of the puppets' vehicles were destroyed in Shorawak district of Kandahar as  Mujahideen IED blasts hit their vehicles, killing or wounding abut 11 cowardly  minions yesterday (July 21). Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> *5 American invaders killed in Uruzgan*
> ...


<hr />

*RC Southwest*​


> *US attack helicopter brought down in Helmand*
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in Helmand's capital, Lashkar Gah city shot  down one of the US invaders' attack helicopters in the afternoon hours of July  22, at about 4:00 pm. According to Mujahideen report from the area, the  helicopter was flying at a low altitude when it was targeted by Mujahideen  causing the helicopter to fall onto the ground in the area and killing about 6  American invaders on the spot. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> *Number of UK-US tanks destroyed in Helmand hits 10, 30 US invading terrorists  killed *
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
242035UTC Jul 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />RC South and RC Southwest attack claims, excerpted from "The news report and  harvest of the military operations carried out by our brothers the Mujahideen in  the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan on Friday, corresponding to 23/7/2010,"  accessed 24 Jul 10 at hanein.info forums (<a href="http://www.hanein.info/vb/showthread.php?186137-23-7-2010">Original  in Arabic</a> - <a href="http://is.gd/dEOtR">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/34814899/The-news-report-and-harvest-of-the-military-operations-carried-out-by-our-brothers-the-Mujahideen-in-the-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-on-Friday-co"> Both versions at Scribd.com</a>)

<hr />

*RC South*​


> *KANDAHAR, Afghanistan: an explosion in front of large prison*
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - According to news connecting the city of  Kandahar detonated an explosive device at the second session this afternoon at a  checkpoint in front of police in the big prison "Serpozi" mentioned in the city,  which resulted in injuring two police officers were seriously injured. Recall  that the explosive device placed in a box of Fruit by the Mujahideen heroes and  when searched by police detonated a machine remote control. It is worth  mentioning that yesterday killed three policemen and wounded four others as a  result of Troitskaya in "Khawajk Pope" in the city mentioned. The increased  heavy explosions in the recently announced after the occupying forces and the  client establish a security belt in the city.
> 
> *Center Directorate of Arghandab bombing missiles*
> ...


<hr />

*RC Southwest*​


> *Helmand: Americans are cowards killed 4 innocent civilians
> *Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - attacked the U.S. troops occupied a house in  the Directorate of innocent people "Kjki" state of Helmand. Linker says the news  from the region: Attacked U.S. soldiers in the second hour of the night on one  of the local homes in the village of "cypress" directorate in question, and they  target the gate house first rocket-propelled grenades and then started shooting  indiscriminately at unarmed civilians sleeping, resulting in the deaths of four  civilians and wounding three others, including child. Locals say that all the  martyrs and wounded who were killed during the U.S. occupation forces, are  people of the area did not have any link with the Taliban.
> 
> *Helmand: Mujahideen killed 4 soldiers
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
252310UTC Jul 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />RC South and RC Southwest attack claims, excerpted from “Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs  and the worshippers of Idols,” <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/July10/24-07-10.htm"> 24 Jul 10</a> and <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/July10/25-07-10.htm"> 25 Jul 10</a> (full list of claims at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/34849499/Mujahideen-of-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-military-operations-against-the-kafirs-munafiqs-and-the-worshippers-of-Idols-24-25-Jul-10"> here</a>)

<hr />

*RC South*​


> *US invaders’ base in Kandahar comes under heavy arms attack
> *Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked the US invaders  base Sunday (July 25) at about 3:00 pm, using heavy and small arms fire, likely  to have caused the enemy deadly losses but the size of the losses is not known.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> *Mujahideen in Kandahar kill two US cowardly terrorists
> ...


<hr />

*RC Southwest*​


> *US invaders martyr 40 non-combatant civilians, wound 34 more *
> According to a report form Helmand province, Friday evening (July 23) at about  6:00 pm local time, as many as 40 innocent non-combatant civilians were martyred  and 34 more were seriously injured in Rigi area of Sangin district of Helmand  province. The report indicates the deadliest incident occurred while several  dozens defenseless villagers including children and women, fearing the US savage  invaders’ air strikes, gathered in Hajji Mohammad Husain house, when the US  inhumane terrorists’ helicopters dropped bombs on the house and surrounding  areas, taking mercilessly the lives of scores of innocents civilians including  the families of Pir Mohammad, Hajji Habeebullah, Faiz Kaka and several more  children and women. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> *District Mayor killed in Musa Kala, Helmand
> ...


<hr />

*Other*​


> *Missing American invading terrorist in Mujahideen captivity*
> According to a report, American invaders vehicle got confronted with Mujahideen  ambush in Dasht Kala area of Charkh district, Logar when Mujahideen tried to  stop the enemy vehicle, the occupants of the vehicles opened firing as a result  one of the American invader was killed in the shootouts, whereas the other  American invader was captured who was taken to an unknown place. The captive has  been taken to a safe place the American invaders continue to search in vain. It  would be worthwhile to mention that last Mujahideen captured Bowe Robert  Bergdahl, an American invader, last year in Paktia who is still in Mujahideen  captivity. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
270005UTC Jul 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />RC South and RC Southwest attack claims, excerpted from “Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs  and the worshippers of Idols,” <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/July10/26-07-10.htm">26 Jul 10</a> (full list of claims at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/34902694/Mujahideen-of-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-military-operations-against-the-kafirs-munafiqs-and-the-worshippers-of-Idols-26-Jul-10">here</a>)

<hr />

*RC South*​


> *US invading forces’ tank blown apart in Kandahar*
> Monday, at about 11:00 am, US tank got blown up by Mujahideen IED blast in the  province’s Arghandab district, destroying the tanks killing all the US invaders  on board. Locals say there were mutilated parts of the bodies of the US  terrorists across the area. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> *NATO invaders military base hit by missiles in Zabul*
> ...


<hr />

*RC Southwest*​


> *US invaders tank exploded in Helmand*
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, early Monday morning (July 26) at about 5:00  pm, got US tank traveling in convoy blown up using an IED in Nowzad district of  Helmand. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi


<hr />

*Other*​


> *ISAF helicopter shot down in Kabul*
> Mujahideen along Kabul-Jalalabad road shot down area one of the ISAF’s  helicopter which fell down in Kabul’s Pol-e-Charkhi area, killing all the  invaders aboard. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
280050UTC Jul 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />RC South and RC Southwest attack claims, excerpted from “Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs  and the worshippers of Idols,” <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/July10/27-07-10.htm">27 Jul 10</a> (full list of claims at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/34961343/Mujahideen-of-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-military-operations-against-the-kafirs-munafiqs-and-the-worshippers-of-Idols-27-Jul-10">here</a>)

<hr />
*RC South*​


> *Mujahideen attack Amina Qummandani in Kandahar*
> Mujahideen attacked Amina Qummandani ( Police Headquarter ) in Kandahar city  yesterday night (July 26) at around 11:00 pm, killing 3 policemen besides the  damages caused to the enemy. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> *Blast in Kandahar kills five policemen of puppet ANP*
> ...



<hr />*RC Southwest*​


> *Personnel of NDS (spy agency) attacked in Helmand*
> Sharaf, official of NDS (National Directorate of Security) a local spy agency of  US-NATO invaders got attacked as he was traveling in his vehicle in Helmand’s  Garmsir district but it is unclear whether the target was killed or injured in  the guerrilla attack. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> *Police in Helmand give in military post to Mujahideen*
> ...



<hr />
*Other*​* <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Statements/July10/Statement%20of%20the%20Islamic%20Emirate%20regarding%20the%20US%20setup%20of%20new%20Local%20Militia.htm"> Statement of the Islamic Emirate regarding the US setup of new "Local Militia"</a>* (<a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/34961259/Statement-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-regarding-the-US-setup-of-new-Local-Militia">PDF  at non-terrorist site</a>)


> Sha'ban 14, 1431 A.H, Tuesday, July 27, 2010
> 
> In the Name of Allah, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful.
> 
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
290115UTC Jul 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
RC South and RC Southwest attack claims, excerpted from “Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs  and the worshippers of Idols,” <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/July10/28-07-10.htm">28 Jul 10</a> (full list of claims at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/35017566/Mujahideen-Of-Islamic-Emirate-Of-Afghanistan-Military-Operations-Against-The-Kafirs-Munafiqs-And-The-Worshippers-Of-Idols-28-Jul-10">here</a>)

<hr />

*RC South*​


> *NATO invaders’ convoy attacked in Kandahar*
> In the province’s Arghandab district, Mujahideen in attack on the enemy’s  logistical convoy, destroyed one of the enemy logistical trucks loaded with wit  food supplies and one military tank besides causing the enemy losses of life and  injures on Wednesday (July 28) at around 6:00 am. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi


<hr />

*RC Southwest*​


> *Roadside bomb blast hits US invaders tank in Helmand*
> A roadside bomb explosion in the province’s Garmsir district struck and  destroyed yesterday night (July 28) at about 9:00 pm. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> *4 US invaders killed or wounded in clashes with Mujahideen*
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jul 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
312345UTC Jul 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />RC South and RC Southwest attack claims, excerpted from “Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs  and the worshippers of Idols,” <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/July10/30-07-10.htm"> 30 Jul 10</a> and <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/July10/31-07-10.htm"> 31 Jul 10</a> (full list of claims at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/35166574/Mujahideen-of-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-military-operations-against-the-kafirs-munafiqs-and-the-worshippers-of-Idols-30-31-Jul-10">here</a>)
<hr />

*RC South*​


> *Mujahideen kill 9 puppets, destroy two enemy vehicles in  Kandahar*
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in attack on the military convoy of the enemy  in Shah Wali Kot district of the province, hit and destroyed two of their  military vehicles,, killing or wounding 9 puppets. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> *Blasts in Kandahar kill 5 American invaders
> ...


<hr />

*RC Southwest*​


> *Massive plunder: US invaders leave whole Bazaar ransacked*
> The US invaders and their cowardly minions ransacked the whole bazaar of Nawzad,  robbing 400 shops on Friday (July 31). The report indicates the US invaders  based in the area intended to control the district center and Nowzad Bazaar but  have gotten attacked by Mujahideen over and over again, causing the enemy  deadliest losses besides destroying several of the enemy vehicles and tanks.  Having suffered heavy losses, the US invaders along with their puppets, who were  forced to retreat, exploded the shop gates in the dark of night and robbed about  400 shops, and plundered different stuff worth of millions of Afghan currency,  leaving the whole bazaar thoroughly ransacked. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf  Ahmadi
> 
> *14 NATO invaders killed and wounded in Helmand*
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Aug 2010)

*HIGHLIGHTS*


> •	Taliban statements monitored during July 2010 claimed responsibility for at least 10 Canadian deaths.  Canada announced 1 death during this period.
> •	Since the start of Taliban statement tracking in October 2008, *the Taliban has claimed an average of 14.45 Canadian casualties for every one officially announced by the Government of Canada* (795 alleged by Taliban vs. 55 reported by Canada).



Full summary here (Scribd.com)


----------

